# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Επιλογή-Εγκατάσταση Συστήματος Συναγερμού σε Μονοκατοικία

## Koskar63

Αγαπητοί φίλοι δεν είμαι ούτε ηλεκτρονικός ούτε ηλεκτρολόγος, αλλά θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας και τη γνώμη σας για το θέμα.
Επειδή ζω στην επαρχία, η εγκατάσταση συστήματος συναγερμού φαίνεται ότι είναι προσοδοφόρο επάγγελμα για ορισμένους επιτήδειους, αλλά και για τις εταιρείες security. Και αυτό γιατί ο ανταγωνισμός είναι περιορισμένος, στους τυφλούς βασιλεύει ο μονόφθαλμος και ασφαλώς εκμεταλλεύονται την άμεση ανάγκη μας να προφυλαχθούμε. Ως εκ τούτου το κόστος εγκατάστασης είναι πολύ υψηλό, αν μάλιστα θελήσουμε να "κόψουμε" και απόδειξη. Επειδή πολλές φορές καταπιάνομαι με πράγματα DIY, θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας στα εξής:
*Δεδομένα:*
-Δυστυχώς αν και νέα οικοδομή δεν μερίμνησα να έχω υποδομή για συναγερμό.
-Το σπίτι είναι μονοκατοικία σε δύο επίπεδα (Ισόγειο-υπόγειος βοηθητικός χώρος) που επικοινωνούν με εσωτερική σκάλα.
-Υπάρχουν 3 βασικοί είσοδοι (Κύρια είσοδος-είσοδος σε χώρο του υπογείου που είναι κατοικίσιμος και γκαραζόπορτα)
-Υπάρχουν αρκετές ανακλινόμενες μπαλκονόπορτες και παράθυρα αλουμινίου με ρολά.
-Ορισμένα από τα παράθυρα του υπογείου και τα μπάνια (κύριο+wc) είναι χωρίς ρολό, αλλά έχουν σιδεριές.
-Θέλω να αισθάνομαι ασφαλής, αλλά ταυτόχρονα να κρατήσω το κόστος όσο το δυνατόν χαμηλότερα.
*Ερωτήσεις:*
- Μπορεί κάποιος που δεν είναι γνώστης όπως εγώ να εγκαταστήσει το σύστημα;
- Τι σύστημα συναγερμού προτείνετε να εγκαταστήσω και αν έχετε να προτείνετε κάποια εταιρεία. Σκεφτόμουν τη Sigma που είναι και ελληνική.
-Τι είναι καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσω για περιμετρική φύλαξη: μαγνητικές επαφές, προστασία υπερύθρων δεσμών εξωτερικά των σημείων εισόδου, προστασία κουρτίνας, κλπ.;
-Σε πόσα σημεία να εγκαταστήσω ραντάρ και τι τύπου να είναι
-Πόσες σειρήνες να χρησιμοποιήσω εσωτερικές-εξωτερικές καθόσον υπάρχει και τυφλή πλευρά στο πίσω μέρος του σπιτιού)
-Πόσα εν τέλει καλώδια (2-3-4 ζευγών) απαιτούνται (π.χ. ένα φθάνει να συνδέσουμε όλους τους αισθητήρες ή κάθε αισθητήρας θα πρέπει να καταλήγει στην κεντρική μονάδα).
-Τι γνώμη έχετε αν είναι καλό να περάσουν τα καλώδια εξωτερικά του σπιτιού με κάποιο κανάλι ή εσωτερικά στο σοβατεπί;
-Ο προγραμματισμός του συναγερμού μπορεί να γίνει από εμένα; Χρειάζονται κάποια μηχανήματα-αντάπτορες;
-Θεωρείται "must" η σύνδεση του συναγερμού με κάποιο κέντρο εταιρείας ασφαλείας; Ερωτώ γιατί αυτό σημαίνει ότι το συναγερμό θα πρέπει να τον εγκαταστήσουν αυτοί (εργασία και δικά τους υλικά)
Αν και διάβασα την σχετική ανάρτηση (DIY σύστημα ασφαλείας) http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5510  (πολύ καλή), εν τούτοις έχω πολλές απορίες.

Αρχικά παρακαλώ αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε με τα παραπάνω ερωτήματα ή ότι άλλο πιστεύετε ότι αξίζει και στην πορεία πιθανόν να χρειαστώ ξανά την συνδρομή σας.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## manolena

Αγαπητέ Κώστα, πολλά τα ερωτήματά σου και χρειάζεται αρκετή κουβέντα σε αυτά. Υπάρχουν αρκετοί φίλοι σε αυτό το forum που θα μπορούσαν να σου δώσουν αρκετή απο τη σοφία τους σε όλα αυτά που σε απασχολούν. Η δική μου γνώμη για όλα τα παραπάνω, είναι η εξής: 

*-ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ-
*
1. Εφ' όσον δεν υπάρχει εξ' αρχής πρόβλεψη για χωνευτά καλώδια και απαιτούμενες συνδέσεις με δίκτυο πόλης και τηλέφωνο, έχεις δύο επιλογές: να προσθέσεις όλες τις καλωδιώσεις επίτοιχες (προστατευμένες σε καλαίσθητα κανάλια ή όμορφα τοποθετημένες σε σκοτίες γύψινων ή κοντά σε σοβατεπί). Αυτό προϋποθέτει όμως και άνοιγμα οπών σε μεσοντούβαρα ή και εξωτερικούς τοίχους για την τοποθέτηση σειρήνας(ων). Η δεύτερη επιλογή σου για να γλιτώσεις πολλή απο την καλωδίωση, είναι να κάνεις ένα mix απο ασύρματα παρελκόμενα (παγίδες, υπέρυθρους ανιχνευτές) με -αναγκαστικά- ενσύρματα (εξωτερική σειρήνα). Αυτή η δεύτερη επιλογή είναι και πιο ακριβή, δεδομένου οτι οι ασύρματες παγίδες ή ανιχνευτές, είναι και ακριβότεροι.

2. Τα επίπεδα μπορούν να καλυφθούν με ένα σύστημα, αν αυτό δεν εμποδίζει την εύκολη πρόσβαση. Αλλά και τούτο λύνεται με επιπρόσθετα πληκτρολόγια ενεργοποίησης. Εδώ, θα ήταν καλύτερη η λύση με ασύρματους αισθητήρες, μια και η καλωδίωση σε δύο επίπεδα δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολη (πολλή δουλειά σε στηρίξεις, πολλά τρεχούμενα μέτρα καλωδίων)

3. Υπάρχουν συστήματα που υποστηρίζουν παραπάνω απο 1 πληκτρολόγια πρόσβασης, οπότε αυτό δεν θα ήταν και τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα, αν σκεφτείς ότι αυτά μπορούν να είναι ακαι ασύρματα.

4. Τα εξωτερικά κουφώματα αλουμινίου, μπορούν να προστατευτούν με παγίδες είτε ξεχωριστές για τζάμια και παντζούρια είτε και μαζί. Για παράδειγμα, στο σπίτι μου σε συρόμενα κουφώματα, έχω τοποθετήσει (για μονά ή και για διπλά φύλλα) μιά παγίδα και για τα δύο. Αυτό όμως προσφέρεται σαν ευκολία απο το κέντρο, γιατί θυμάται την τελευταία θέση trigger που είχε ο αισθητήρας. Έτσι μπορώ να έχω ανοιχτά τα τζάμια και κλειστά τα παντούρια και οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή να ανιχνευθεί. Σε επάλληλα κουφώματα, χρειάζεσαι τα διπλά εξαρτήματα, γιατί αυτά ανοίγουν και απο τις δύο πλευρές.

5.Ο συνδυασμός υπέρυθρων αισθητήρων και μαγνητικών παγίδων, νομίζω οτι είναι απαραίτητος. Σε ζεστές βραδιές που θέλεις να αισθάνεσαι ασφαλής, μπορείς μόνο με κλειστά παντζούρια αλλά ανοιχτά τζάμια (περιμετρική μόνο κάλυψη) να κοιμάσαι σχετικά ήσυχος. Σε απουσία σου, εμπλέκεις και τα υπέρυθρα για πλήρη προστασία.

6. Αυτό αγαπητέ Κώστα, είναι και η μεγάλη πρόκληση. Πώς μπορείς να βρείς ένα σύστημα που να τα περιλαμβάνει όλα αυτά αλλά και να είναι σχετικά οικονομικό. Εδώ με αρκετό ψάξιμο, μπορείς να βρείς πολλά ενδιαφέροντα στα μέτρα σου. Δες για παράδειγμα εδώ για κάποια ιδέα: http://www.homesecuritystore.com/p-1...e-package.aspx. Μπορείς να προσθέσεις όσα είναι απαραίτητα για τα μέτρα σου.

*-ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ-

*1. Θα μπορούσε δυνητικά κάποιος που δεν έχει ξαναασχοληθεί με το ζήτημα να κάνει μια εγκατάσταση, αρκεί να διαθέτει πρακτικό μυαλό και χέρια επιδέξεια. Και μιας και ασχολήσαι με DIY κατασκευές, μπορεί να να τα καταφέρεις. Βέβαια, να ξέρεις οτι υπάρχει και και το γνωμικό: το πρώτο σπίτι που θα φτιάξεις, δώστο στον εχθρό σου, το δεύτερο στο φίλο και το τρίτο κράτα το για σένα... 

2. Συστήματα συναγερμού, είναι η αλήθεια οτι υπάρχουν πολλά και καλά. Με συμβουλές απο εγκαταστάτες (αυτό δεν ξέρω και πόσο εύκολο είναι) μπορείς να προσανατολιστείς. Εγώ θα προτιμούσα όπως λές κάτι επώνυμο και με παροχή εγγύησης καλής λειτουργίας. Η εταιρεία που αναφέρεις είναι πολλά χρόνια στο χώρο και αρκετά αξιόπιστη.

3. Η επικρατούσα άποψη για περιμετρική φύλαξη, είναι αυτή που χρησιμοποιεί μαγνητικές παγίδες. Απλή λύση και αναίσθητη σε εξωτερικές παρεμβολές. Παρεμβολές εννοώ σε άλλες λύσεις, όπως φωτοκουρτίνες ή IR barriers που όσο να'ναι, είναι εκτιθέμενα σε εξωτερικό χώρο είναι και πιο ευάλλωτα (καιρός, φώς, βανδαλισμοί)

4. Οι ανιχνευτές ραντάρ μπορούν να είναι υπερύθρων ή μεικτής τεχνολογίας doppler-υπερύθρων. Οι δεύτεροι είναι και λίγο καλύτεροι γιατί είναι και πιο αναίσθητοι σε παρεμβολές (π.χ. αναμμένο τζάκι, αερόθερμα ή άλλες πηγές θερμότητας που επιρρεάζουν έναν κλασσικό ανιχνευτή υπερύθρων. Όλα βέβαια διαθέτουν και επαφή anti-tamper (αντι-βανδαλισμού) που είναι υποχρεωτικό να συνδέσεις. Συνήθως τοποθετούνται σε σημεία που καλύπτουν μεγάλο εύρος του χώρου αλλά ταυτόχρονα και σημεία εισόδου στο χώρο που προστατεύουν.

5. Για τις εξωτερικές σειρήνες, είναι καθαρά επιλογή δική σου πόσες θα χρησιμοποιήσεις (αν το υποστηρίζει βέβαι και το κέντρο που θα επιλέξεις). Η επικρατούσα άποψη είναι να τοποθετείται μια εξωτερική σειρήνα αντιβανδαλικού τύπου σε μή προσιτό αλλά ταυτόχρονα ανοιχτό για τους περαστικούς χώρο και μια κόρνα (tweeter) εσωτερικά, κοντά στο κέντρο για πανικό. Έτσι μειώνεις τις πιθανότητες να καταστραφεί απο έναν επίδοξο διαρρήκτη αλλά και αυξάνεις τις πιθανότητες να ακουστεί απο πολλούς. 

6. Σε συνέχεια του (4), αν υπολογίσεις οτι όλα τα αισθητήρια διαθέτουν και αντιβανδαλική επαφή, το λιγότερο που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις είναι ένα καλώδι0 2 ζευγών 0.25mm και 3 ζευγών για ενσύρματα πληκτρολόγια και εξωτερικές σειρήνες.  

7. Είναι στο χέρι και στο μάτι σου για το πώς θα τοποθετήσεις την καλωδίωση (σε περίπτωση που επιλέξεις την ενσύρματη λύση). Δεν γλιτώνεις πάντως τρύπες και ψιλά μερεμέτια.

8. Συνήθως, όλοι οι συναγερμοί διαθέτουν ένα user's manual για το στήσιμο και τον προγραμματισμό. Χρειάζεται να φτιάξεις ένα σχεδιασμό για τις ζώνες προστασίας και πως θες να προφυλάσεσαι (άμεσες χωρίς καθυστέρηση, με καθυστέρηση, by-pass για τη νύχτα όταν ευρίσκεσαι στο σπίτι). Όλα αυτά και το πως ρυθμίζονται, βρίσκονται στο εγχειρίδιο, αν η εταιρία κατασκευής είναι σοβαρή.

9. Εγώ θα προμηθευόμουν και ένα σύστημα τηλεειδοποίησης με προγραματισμένους αριθμούς τηλεφώνου συγγενών και φίλων και θα το τοποθετούσα σε συνεργασία με το κέντρο. Οι εταιρείες φύλαξης κάνουν καλό έργο αλλά αν σκεφτείς οτι πληρώνεις για μια πιθανή στο μέλλον επέμβασή τους (που στην ουσία είναι η ειδοποίηση της αστυνομίας) και οτι είναι αρκετά πιθανό να μη συμβεί ποτέ τίποτα, κάνεις τα χρήματά σου αυτά ένα αξιόπιστο σύστημα με πολύ καλές προστασίες και πορεύεσαι έτσι.

Τώρα το link του αγαπητού GeorgeVita είναι -θεωρώ- ένας εξαιρετικός οδηγός για όλα τα της εγκατάστασης. Με την κουβέντα εδώ, θα βρείς πιστεύω άκρη και σε αυτού του είδους τις απορίες σου.

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα κάπου σε όλα αυτά. Σίγουρα, θα σε βοηθήσουν καλύτερα και πολλοί άλλοι εδώ...

----------

GeorgeVita (11-06-12)

----------


## Koskar63

Μάνο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που ασχολήθηκες. :Rolleyes: 
Αρκετά χρήσιμες οι συμβουλές σου.
Θα περιμένω και άλλες συμβουλές-προτάσεις για να έχω μια αρχική προσέγγιση στο θέμα.
Μια ερώτηση μόνο, επειδή μου έδωσες link για αγορά συστήματος από το εξωτερικό. Δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ να ψωνίσω από κατάστημα εξωτερικού. Έχει κάποιες παραμέτρους που πρέπει να γνωρίζω; Εννοώ τελωνεία-μεταφορικά-εγγύηση-υποστήριξη, κλπ.;
 :Confused1: 
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## manolena

Απο όσα γνωρίζω, το αφορολόγητο είνα γύρω στα 80-100 ευρώ, οπότε στο σύνολο θα χρεωθείς φόρο εισαγωγής. Δεν γνωρίζω το ποσοστό όμως. Ξέρω μερικούς συναδέλφους και φίλους που έχουν προμηθευτεί απο Αμερική συστήματα συναγερμού και δεν αντιμετώπισαν κανένα πρόβλημα, καιρό τώρα. Εγγύηση καλής λειτουργίας έχουν, αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις και ερωτήσεις εδώ σε αντιπροσώπους αν τα υποστηρίζουν. Αντιπροσώπους εννοώ εταιρείες που σχετίζονται με την Ademco για παράδειγμα, ή την GE. Τα μεταφορικά δεν είναι μεγάλο κόστος, αν κάνεις σε αυτό το link μια και καλά αγορά με αυτά που θέλεις, θα δείς πόσο θα σου στοιχίσει.

----------


## vagelisda

ειμαι της γνωμης πως σε γενικες γραμμες μπορεις να βαλεις μονος σου ενα συναγερμο,απλά εκει που ενας επαγγελματιας θα κανει π.χ. 10 ωρες,εσυ ισως κανεις 50.
επισης πολυ πιθανον η μελετη,ο προγραμματισμος και η αξιοπιστια να μην ειναι ακριβως ιδιες,εξαρταται απο τη δυσκολια του εγχειρηματος,και το δικο σου το σπιτι δεν ακουγεται καθολου μικρο και ευκολο.
οσα και να σου πουν οι γνωστες του φορουμ δεν ξερω αν ειναι αρκετα σαν εφοδιο ωστε να το κανεις εντελως μονος.
σε εσχατη αναγκη,μηπως με μια κατοψη του σπιτιου,συμβουλευοσουν κανενα γνωστο του γνωστου κτλ ;
απο την αλλη,αν εισαι σιγουρος οτι πιανουν τα χερια σου και αντιλαμβανεσαι τη λογικη του προγραμματισμου,και της μελετης σχετικα με τα επικινδυνα σημεια εισβολης...go for it!

----------


## dimsalo

Μπορει να μην ειναι πολυ σχετικο αλλα το συστημα που προτεινει ενα site με προσφορες αυτες τις μερες, λεει τιποτα?Αξιζει προς αγορα η εχει να προτεινει κανεις κανενα συστημα σε λογικες τιμες.....¨)

----------


## ecodoors

Η καλύτερη και πιο οικονομική λύση όταν δεν υπάρχει υποδομή καλωδίωσης στο σπίτι είναι τα ασύρματα συστήματα συναγερμών. Σε αυτά υπάρχει συνήθως μία κεντρική μονάδα που έχει ενσωματωμένο πληκτρολόγιο και σειρήνα η οποία επικοινωνεί με ασύρματο τρόπο με όλους τους περιφερειακούς αισθητήρες. Οι αισθητήρες έχουν μπαταρίες για την τροφοδοσία τους και γι' αυτό το λόγο είναι πιο μεγάλοι σε μέγεθος σε σχέση με τους παραδοσιακούς ενσύρματους αισθητήρες. Ένα άλλο πλεονέκτημα αυτών των συστημάτων είναι η πολύ εύκολη και γρήγορη εγκατάσταση. Τα περισσότερα δε ασύρματα συστήματα συναγερμών προορίζονται για DIY (Do-It-Yourself) χρήση.

Τώρα σε ότι αφορά τα αξεσουάρ υπάρχει ένα πλήθος από επιλογές. Σε μία συνηθισμένη εγκατάσταση βάζουμε μαγνητικές επαφές στις πόρτες και τα παράθυρα περιμετρικά του σπιτιού. Εσωτερικά μπορούν να μπουν ανιχνευτές κίνησης (ραντάρ PIR) τα οποία όμως πρέπει να αποφεύγεται να τοποθετούνται κοντά σε πηγές θερμότητας ή παράθυρα καθώς υπάρχει πιθανότητα να δώσουν ψεύτικους συναγερμούς. Για μία πιο ολοκληρωμένη εγκατάσταση μπορείς επίσης να βάλεις αισθητήρες ανίχνευσης καπνού, νερού, κραδασμών και θραύσης κρυστάλλων. Βέβαια αυτοί όλοι είναι προαιρετικοί. 

Τα ασύρματα συστήματα συναγερμών δεν έχουν να ζηλέψουν σήμερα τίποτα σε σχέση τους ακριβούς ενσύρματους συναγερμούς σε ότι αφορά στις δυνατότητές τους. Φυσικά διαθέτουν ενσωματωμένο τηλεφωνητή για να σε καλούν στο κινητό ή σταθερό τηλέφωνό σου σε περίπτωση ενός σήματος συναγερμού, είναι απόλυτα ασφαλείς αφού τα σήματα μεταδίδονται κωδικοποιημένα, υποστηρίζουν τηλεχειριστήρια για εύκολη όπλιση και αφόπλιση του συστήματος διαθέτουν αρκετές ζώνες και πολλά από αυτά είναι υβριδικά δηλαδή υποστηρίζουν και ενσύρματες ζώνες. Στα μείον θα έλεγα ότι είναι η αλλαγή των μπαταριών κάθε 2 χρόνια περίπου (κοινές αλκαλικές μπαταρίες του εμπορίου).

Θα πρότεινα το Γερμανικό ασύρματο σύστημα συναγερμού ABUS Privest:
http://www.ecoalarms.com/synagermoi-...basic-kit.html
Δες και το σχετικό βίντεο για την εγκατάσταση στο YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXNzPd0k_EY

Για μία εξίσου αξιόπιστη αλλά αρκετά πιο οικονομική λύση θα πρότεινα το σύστημα της FOCUS.
http://www.ecoalarms.com/asyrmatos-s...basic-kit.html
Σχετικό βίντεο:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avWV2i-vjt8

Ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω να βοήθησα και όχι να κούρασα!

----------


## Koskar63

> Η καλύτερη και πιο οικονομική λύση όταν δεν υπάρχει υποδομή καλωδίωσης στο σπίτι είναι τα ασύρματα συστήματα συναγερμών. Σε αυτά υπάρχει συνήθως μία κεντρική μονάδα που έχει ενσωματωμένο πληκτρολόγιο και σειρήνα η οποία επικοινωνεί με ασύρματο τρόπο με όλους τους περιφερειακούς αισθητήρες. Οι αισθητήρες έχουν μπαταρίες για την τροφοδοσία τους και γι' αυτό το λόγο είναι πιο μεγάλοι σε μέγεθος σε σχέση με τους παραδοσιακούς ενσύρματους αισθητήρες. Ένα άλλο πλεονέκτημα αυτών των συστημάτων είναι η πολύ εύκολη και γρήγορη εγκατάσταση. Τα περισσότερα δε ασύρματα συστήματα συναγερμών προορίζονται για DIY (Do-It-Yourself) χρήση.
> 
> Τώρα σε ότι αφορά τα αξεσουάρ υπάρχει ένα πλήθος από επιλογές. Σε μία συνηθισμένη εγκατάσταση βάζουμε μαγνητικές επαφές στις πόρτες και τα παράθυρα περιμετρικά του σπιτιού. Εσωτερικά μπορούν να μπουν ανιχνευτές κίνησης (ραντάρ PIR) τα οποία όμως πρέπει να αποφεύγεται να τοποθετούνται κοντά σε πηγές θερμότητας ή παράθυρα καθώς υπάρχει πιθανότητα να δώσουν ψεύτικους συναγερμούς. Για μία πιο ολοκληρωμένη εγκατάσταση μπορείς επίσης να βάλεις αισθητήρες ανίχνευσης καπνού, νερού, κραδασμών και θραύσης κρυστάλλων. Βέβαια αυτοί όλοι είναι προαιρετικοί. 
> 
> Τα ασύρματα συστήματα συναγερμών δεν έχουν να ζηλέψουν σήμερα τίποτα σε σχέση τους ακριβούς ενσύρματους συναγερμούς σε ότι αφορά στις δυνατότητές τους. Φυσικά διαθέτουν ενσωματωμένο τηλεφωνητή για να σε καλούν στο κινητό ή σταθερό τηλέφωνό σου σε περίπτωση ενός σήματος συναγερμού, είναι απόλυτα ασφαλείς αφού τα σήματα μεταδίδονται κωδικοποιημένα, υποστηρίζουν τηλεχειριστήρια για εύκολη όπλιση και αφόπλιση του συστήματος διαθέτουν αρκετές ζώνες και πολλά από αυτά είναι υβριδικά δηλαδή υποστηρίζουν και ενσύρματες ζώνες. Στα μείον θα έλεγα ότι είναι η αλλαγή των μπαταριών κάθε 2 χρόνια περίπου (κοινές αλκαλικές μπαταρίες του εμπορίου).
> 
> Θα πρότεινα το Γερμανικό ασύρματο σύστημα συναγερμού ABUS Privest:
> http://www.ecoalarms.com/synagermoi-...basic-kit.html
> Δες και το σχετικό βίντεο για την εγκατάσταση στο YouTube:
> ...



Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση, αλλά ήδη από τον Οκτώβριο εγκατέστησα ενσύρματο σύστημα της BOSCH. Η εγκατάσταση έγινε από εξειδικευμένους τεχνικούς της G4s και όπως διαπίστωσα, το εγχείρημα αν επιχειρείτο από εμένα μόνο αν δεν ήταν αδύνατο, θα ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολο.

----------


## turist

Πες μας και ένα κόστος αν επιτρέπετε

----------


## ecodoors

Πράγματι έχεις δίκιο, δεν πρόσεξα την ημερομηνία του αρχικού post! Σίγουρα η εγκατάσταση ενός ενσύρματου συστήματος συναγερμού απαιτεί εξειδικευμένους τεχνικούς και δεν προορίζονται για DIY (Do-It-Yourself) χρήση. Οι ασύρματοι συναγερμοί πάντως έχουν εντελώς διαφορετική φιλοσοφία και έχουν σχεδιαστεί για να μπορούν οι ίδιοι οι χρήστες μόνοι τους να τους τοποθετούν. Έταιρείες όπως η Γερμανική ABUS έχουν επενδύσει πολύ για να το επιτύχουν αυτό με αναλυτικές οδηγίες και videos, αλλά βέβαια ο χρήστης θα μου επιτρέψεις να πω ότι πρέπει να 'πιάνουν λίγο τα χέρια του' και να του αρέσουν τα μαστορέματα ώστε να ασχοληθεί με κάτι τετοιο. Έσυ επέλεξες 'λύση με το κλειδί στο χέρι' από μία κορυφαία εταιρεία του χώρου απ'οτι γνωρίζω (G4S) όμως αντίστοιχο θα ήταν και το τίμημα φαντάζομαι. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Koskar63

//////////

----------


## Koskar63

Ασφαλώς και το κόστος ήταν υψηλό. Συγκεκριμένα έφτασε τα 1800 ευρώ. Όμως  μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος γιατί οι τεχνίτες έκαναν τη  δουλειά με μεράκι. Χρειάστηκαν 3 ημέρες για να εγκαταστήσουν κεντρικό  σταθμό, 21 παγίδες και 4 ραντάρ, να περάσουν καλωδίωση 250 μέτρων και να  κάνουν τον προγραμματισμό. Η καλωδίωση δε, είναι σχεδόν αόρατη, με τον  τρόπο που τοποθετήθηκε (στο σοβατεπί με θερμή σιλικόνη και σε ορισμένα  σημεία με κανάλια), ενώ οι παγίδες μπορώ να πώ ότι τοποθετήθηκαν με  τρόπο εξαιρετικό (το καλώδιο βγαίνει από τρύπα εσωτερικά του οδηγού των  ρολών). Όσον αφορά τα υλικά, ο  κεντρικός σταθμός είναι BOSH DS-7240 με πλακέτα επέκτασης (24 ζώνες),  ραντάρ BOSH blueline tritech και ασύρματο σύστημα όπλισης με  τηλεχειριστήριο. Αυτά.

----------


## jomor

πόσα άτομα ήταν?

----------


## σεατ

[QUOTE=Koskar63;494907]Ασφαλώς και το κόστος ήταν υψηλό. Συγκεκριμένα έφτασε τα 1800 ευρώ. Όμως  μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος γιατί οι τεχνίτες έκαναν τη  δουλειά με μεράκι. Χρειάστηκαν 3 ημέρες για να εγκαταστήσουν κεντρικό  σταθμό, 21 παγίδες και 4 ραντάρ, να περάσουν καλωδίωση 250 μέτρων και να  κάνουν τον προγραμματισμό. Η καλωδίωση δε, είναι σχεδόν αόρατη, με τον  τρόπο που τοποθετήθηκε (στο σοβατεπί με θερμή σιλικόνη και σε ορισμένα  σημεία με κανάλια), ενώ οι παγίδες μπορώ να πώ ότι τοποθετήθηκαν με  τρόπο εξαιρετικό (το καλώδιο βγαίνει από τρύπα εσωτερικά του οδηγού των  ρολών). Όσον αφορά τα υλικά, ο  κεντρικός σταθμός είναι BOSH DS-7240 με πλακέτα επέκτασης (24 ζώνες),  ραντάρ BOSH blueline tritech και ασύρματο σύστημα όπλισης με  τηλεχειριστήριο. Αυτά. η τιμη εινε υπερβολικη αλλα αφου σε αρεσαν εσυ ξερεις .

----------


## egatastaths 14 xrwnwn

ρε παιδια αφου για 14χρονο ειναι ευκολη κ η καλωδιοση κ η εγκατασταση ενος συναγερμου sigma  γιατι για τον φιλο μας δεν ειναι??
απλα συνδεσα την σειρηνα μεσω ενος καλοδίου 3ων ζευγων και μετα τις ζωνες καλοδιο 2 ζευγων και μετα τον πηνακα με ολα τα παρελκομενα του!!!
φιλε αν θελεις βοηθεια επικηνωνισε μαζι μου στο joulia23456@yahoo.gr να σου δοσω το κινητο μου να σε βοηθισω.και οπιον αλλον θελει :Laugh: .

φιλικα

----------


## stinger

> ρε παιδια αφου για 14χρονο ειναι ευκολη κ η καλωδιοση κ η εγκατασταση ενος συναγερμου sigma  γιατι για τον φιλο μας δεν ειναι??
> απλα συνδεσα την σειρηνα μεσω ενος καλοδίου 3ων ζευγων και μετα τις ζωνες καλοδιο 2 ζευγων και μετα τον πηνακα με ολα τα παρελκομενα του!!!
> φιλε αν θελεις βοηθεια επικηνωνισε μαζι μου στο joulia23456@yahoo.gr να σου δοσω το κινητο μου να σε βοηθισω.και οπιον αλλον θελει.
> 
> φιλικα



μου αρεσεις για τον αυθορμητισμο σου και την διαθεση να βοηθησεις αλλα δεν ειναι ολα τοσο απλα.ισως δεν βρηκες εσυ ακομα καποια δυσκολια..αν ειναι ομως οπως τα λες μαλλον πρεπει να κλεισουν ολοι αυτοι που ειναι επαγγελματιες του χωρου..
για να μην με παρεξηγησεις και να μην αρχισουν οι ειρωνιες δεν τα λεω αυτα για να σε πικαρω...μια αποψη λεω

----------


## egatastaths 14 xrwnwn

ευχαριστω αλλα κι ομως τα πραγματα ειναι τοσο απλα οσο ακουγονται για καποιον σαν εμενα γιατι απο 9 χρονων ασχολουμε με συστηματα ασφαλειας εχω ρηξει διαβασμα οδηγειων και σχεδιαγραματων απο το internet....! :Blush: για αυτο αν θελει καποιος να μου ζιτησει βοηθεια ας γραψει στο μηνιμα αυτο και κυριως να μην ντρεπετε :Wink: . 
Εγω θα τον βοηθισω...οπως και ολοι οι αλοι στο forum αυτο... :Rolleyes: 

Υ.Γ.:παρακαλω αν νιοθετε τιποτα προσβλητικο απεναντι μου και απεναντι σε αυτο το μηνημα παρακαλω να μου το πειτε για να το αφερεσω αμεσως!!!!! :Crying:

----------


## egatastaths 14 xrwnwn

υ.γ. επισις ξερω πολλυ καλα τους roiscok rp 208 και με ολλα τουσ τα παρελκομενα!!!

----------


## stinger

ωραια λοιπον φιλε ηλια..καλωσηρθες στην παρεα και ελπιζω να μοιραστεις τις γνωσεις σου μαζι μας και να βοηθησεις οποιον φιλο μπορεις

----------

GeorgeVita (11-06-12)

----------


## egatastaths 14 xrwnwn

οκ θα προσπαθησω οσο μπορω!!!

----------


## passer07

> οκ θα προσπαθησω οσο μπορω!!!




αν θες να βοηθήσεις κάνε κάτι ανάλογο σαν αυτό το θέμα   δίνοντας συμβουλές http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55104



 οταν μιλάμε για συναγερμούς  το θέμα δεν είναι μονο να συνδέσεις καλώδια αλλα  να γίνουν όλα σωστά χωρίς να έχουμε ψευδο-συναγερμούς 
και φυσικά αν δημιουργηθεί κάποιο να ξέρουμε τι να ψάξουμε . Εγώ αυτά εχω καταλάβει απο όσο το έχω ψάξει


Πάνος

----------

